# No appetite postpartum?



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm almost 3 weeks PP and just have no appetite. I don't want to eat anything. I find myself just choking food down. What gives? I'm not depressed. I know that loss of appetite can be part of pp depression, but I'm honestly not depressed. I know what depression is, I was depressed for years in my late teens/early 20's.

I just don't want to eat, anything... ever. Don't want to cook, don't want to grocery shop, don't even want to pour a bowl of cereal. What gives?


----------



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

I unfortunatly don't have an answer for you, but I'm 1 w PP and I'm in the same boat. I'm still managing to eat though, but really, I'm forcing myself, and I'm eating much smaller quantities than i normally would.
I didn't even touch the Halloween chocolates...I just didn't want it!!!

Maybe our body's doing ok on the fat reserves we accumulated during pregnancy??? That's my theory for now.


----------



## wrappedupmama (Dec 4, 2007)

Anemia can cause loss of appetite. You may be anemic after giving birth if your iron stores were depleted during the pregnancy or you lost a lot of blood during your birth and immediately postpartum. Your doctor can check your iron levels and may recommend iron pills. As your iron levels rise your apatite will come back. Of course it could be something else or just what your body does.


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

I was in my own little world or something after DD was born. It never would've occurred to me to eat or make food. Thankfully my mother was staying with us the first 2 weeks and she made up 3 square meals a day plus snacks and always made sure I had a glass of water with me.

Somewhere in the first 2 weeks my appetite came back.... and then the breastfeeding cravings started. I ate and ate and ate and ate- and then I sent my husband out for things that I need to have RIGHT AWAY, and I'd never done that during pregnancy so we were both pretty surprised.

I've often wondered if it isn't a natural response to labour and birth in some way? Sort of like how when you're sick your digestion slows because your body is focusing on make you better. Maybe your body is focusing on breastmilk, healing, things returning to normal, etc and the once everything is closer to where it should be it'll turn the focus back to digestion and eating again.


----------



## txmommy08 (Oct 8, 2009)

I was the same way, just absolutely no appetite. Not sure what causes it, the anemia suggestion makes sense though. I just tried to drink lots of water and choke down some healthy food for that little bit. Around two weeks my hunger came back in full force, and I had the strange cravings too! My thing was chocolate cupcakes...the kind with the squiggly white line on the top. So strange!


----------

